# Labs from last month, I am confused by what everything means



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thyroglobulin, Quantitative 93.4 Range 0.5-55.0
Free T4 1.26 Range 0.82-1.77
TSH 4.580 Range 0.450-4.500
T3 127 Range 71-180
Anti thyroglobulin Ab <20 Range 0-40

I went to my primary doctor today for an issue I was having, not related to my thyroid. She saw my TSH level and told me I need to get into my Endo right away because it is way too high. Is this really something to be concerned about? I am still not on meds and my primary doctor didn't want to put me on any today because she wants my Endo to do it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The thyroglobulin is used as a tumor marker for patients with thyroid cancer. The thyroglobulin AB tests antibodies which may skew the results of your thyroglobulin result. Your antibodies are below range, making the thyroglobulin/tumor marker result more acccurate and therefore more concerning.

The TSH is a little high, but I think your priority now would be to get an ultrasound of your thyroid to look for structural abnormalities and then go from there.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Joplin, I already had two ultrasounds and FNA. My Endo told me I have Hashimoto's disease and I am scheduled for TT November 29th.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Joplin, I already had two ultrasounds and FNA. My Endo told me I have Hashimoto's disease and I am scheduled for TT November 29th.


I would find out from the surgeon if you should go on thyroxine replacement right now.

How do you feel? If you are slowly sagging, you may need it to get through the next few weeks. But in truth, 4 weeks is hardly time enough for the thyroxine to kick in.

Did your doctor know about your scheduled surgery?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I told her yesterday that I have surgery scheduled. I am confused about what all of the numbers mean Andros. Would you mind breaking it down for me? Are they proving to be consistent with the Hashimoto's diagnosis?


----------

